# Help identifying this fella... Cheers!



## luv_fishn (May 18, 2007)

I got him a few months back and forgot the name.. He colours up brilliantly sometimes

Thanks.


----------



## DragonGT83 (Apr 3, 2005)

Pseudotropheus Zebra Long Pelvic, not sure on location though, looks like either Mdoka or Chesese


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Mouth seems deformed...?

Maybe he does look like a Long Pelvic, does he color up like this guy which is on the web as being sold by a guy in Perth?


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Agree on both counts: Looks like a long pelvic and the mouth looks deformed.


----------



## DragonGT83 (Apr 3, 2005)

after a second look mouth is deformed.


----------



## DragonGT83 (Apr 3, 2005)

noki said:


> Mouth seems deformed...?
> 
> Maybe he does look like a Long Pelvic, does he color up like this guy which is on the web as being sold by a guy in Perth?


when i kept mine thats what the sub-dom males all looked like.


----------



## luv_fishn (May 18, 2007)

Ahh thanks guys... yeh he use to colour up similar to that when i had females in the tank, ever since his just been that dull colour.. But im pretty sure his stripes when coloured up are a more yellow/gold colour.. hmmmm


----------

